# Where does your Chihuahua sleep?



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi just wondering where does your chihuahua sleep? When we first got Bruiser he had alot of health problems so he slept in the bed with us to start with (which I know yes is not ideal ! lol) anyway he then learnt to sleep on the floor in his own little bed beside me. Then when we got my partner's dog Ozzy (Shar-pei) they both sleep downstairs now in crates. Just wondered what everyone else does?

Thanks x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Both my girls sleep next to my bed in a crate.
They are such good girls, not a peep out of them, i only have to get up once during the night for pee time now.


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

Terri said:


> Both my girls sleep next to my bed in a crate.
> They are such good girls, not a peep out of them, i only have to get up once during the night for pee time now.



wow that is good although Bruiser doesnt wake at all during the night to go for a pee he will wait until I get up which is great, unless my three year old little boy Marshall wakes up and starts shouting then Bruiser will want my attention too lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Both mine sleep in their comfy beds in my bedroom,they never get up till they see my feet dangling out of bed.Little Angels !


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

i know she shouldnt but lexi has always slept in my bed, usually above the pillow which is apparantly a sign of domineering, but she always goes downstairs after everyone is settled in bed then comes back up after she has nosed around downstairs, not sure why, whether she is making sure no one is down there i dont know x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Mine always sleep in their own beds downstairs. But my daughter was unwell this week and snuck them both up to her bed on two nights running. 

The pups now howl at night ever since - wanting to go upstairs to her bed.

How come it takes forever to teach them good habits - and then those you don't want them learning they learn like greased lightening!! Brats!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

madison used to sleep in her pen downstairs - then she started causing lots of issues (barking, etc) at night, so now she's in our bed. Not probably how it "should" be, but honestly we enjoy having her there and I feel less guilty about leaving her in her pen during the day when we're at work.

It's also probably why she creates such a rukus when we try and do anything without her....oh well!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha and Jerry sleep in their crates which sit next to each other in the Family Room. When he was an only dog, he slept in crate in my room. But he is noisy at night and I wasn't getting any sleep! Now, the two of them are very quiet in their matching crates. They get really excited when I announce, "time for night-nights"! Each wants to be the first to get tucked in...


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

In bed with people !! Even at the sitter, he sleeps in bed with her as well. He causes no problem at all. I wake up early and set hi down to go out to his piddle.

He has several bed that he sleeps in during the day but if I am in bed he comes running over.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Both of our boys sleep right in our bed with us. They always sleep thru the entire night, not a peep! Only snoring.


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

In bed with us!! I was determined he wouldnt but he has been there since day 1 and now I couldnt sleep without him! I love him snuggled up to me.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

hiro has a crate he sleeps in that ends up in various places....but he knows im nearby so there is no fuss about it. sometimes i let him sleep with me... i make him an island of pillows and he sleeps in the middle if you get too close he makes a fussy "hey get lost!"sound


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper sleeps with me and my hubby....no alternative would make us
or him him happy.


----------



## sue (Dec 6, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Jasper sleeps with me and my hubby....no alternative would make us
> or him him happy.


Thats exactly how it is at our house too!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Isis sleeps in her crate at the foot of the bed.

She has a fleece blankie and an old parka in their, she loves it!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

depending on how i feel that night lol or if it's cold!

crate or with me


----------



## 4girlies (Dec 7, 2009)

*sleep*

my chihuahuas sleep in a kennel together they use to sleep in bed with me but i would wake up to pee on the rug & bed


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

4girlies said:


> my chihuahuas sleep in a kennel together they use to sleep in bed with me but i would wake up to pee on the rug & bed


oh dear thats not good hey!! 

Bruiser seems to like his crate and it is a safe place for him to stay in too when we nip out to take the kids to school and nursery etc, although I try and take him most places I cant take him everywhere


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

Nugget sleeps in the bed with me. He's usually very quiet, except for maybe some occasional scratching, or the rare bad dream. But I put up with it, because he never takes issue with my tossing and turning.

He's like a living, breathing teddy bear. ;-)


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Mine sleeps in my bed. It is quite cute because he will lie under the quilt with his head on my pillow.


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

ChiChi and Napoleon sleep in bed with me, they are great footwarmers!! lol


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

I have always wanted a little dog that could sleep in my bed with me and I finally got her! She hasn't slept anywhere else since.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Our chis sleep with us in bed!! Neither of them get up at all during the night to go potty...even my new little girl, Paris....she is only 5 months old and holds it all night long!


----------

